# Flying with Disability



## RackMaster (Aug 23, 2008)

I found this website and thought it would be a great resource for those veterans with disabilities or those of us that know veterans with disabilities.  ;):)



http://www.flying-with-disability.org/


> *Flying with Disability*
> Welcome to Flying with Disability.  We have built this site to help make flying with a disability as easy as possible.
> 
> Flying with a disability need not create any hindrance to your journey. Many automatically assume that just because a person has a disability it will inevitably restrict their opportunity to travel around the world.
> ...


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 23, 2008)

That's a good find.


----------

